

Show HN: I made a tool to open files from git in one line. Useful? - arnorhs
http://arnorhs.com/2011/12/25/open-all-files-from-a-git-diff-or-git-show-with-this-handy-command-utility/

======
jarin
Very handy. Also, you can do something like this:

    
    
        git config --global alias.open '!sh ~/gitopen.sh'
    

Which lets you invoke it like:

    
    
        git open diff master
    

Edit: Alternately, if you save the file somewhere in your path as "git-open",
you can run it with "git open" as well.

~~~
arnorhs
Ahh, awesome. Do you mind if I add that to the post and give you a shout out?

~~~
jarin
Hey of course, go nuts :)

------
oinksoft
Looks neat. I'm just curious, what is the motivation for naming this `gitopen`
rather than `git-open`, which allows `git open` with no configuration?

~~~
arnorhs
Honestly, I simply wasn't aware of the convention. Thanks for pointing that
out.

------
tomn
If you use vim and git, you should check out Fugitive, which adds loads of
really useful Git integration into Vim:

<https://github.com/tpope/vim-fugitive>

The last five vimcasts go through what this plugin can do, and are really
worth the time:

<http://vimcasts.org/episodes/archive>

